# PC Gaming Communities and Usernames [UPDATED]



## Aastii

*Contents:*


Submitting your details
Steam Community and Social Group
Origin Usernames
Steam Usernames
Xfire Usernames

*Submitting your details:*

To have your name added to the list or to have your name updated, post in this thread with the username(s) that you want added and what they are for

*Steam Community:*

Computer Forum has an open Steam community which anybody can join:

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/computerforum

Computer Forum PC Gaming Social Group: http://www.computerforum.com/groups/pc-gaming.html

*Origin Usernames:*

Aastii: Retify
Ankur: emfader
claptoman: JTNO
linkin: LinkinMcOwnage93
jonnyp11: jonnyp11
JLuchinski: Shishkabob26
mikeb2817: mikeb2817
mrgcat: NIGHTSAFORAXX
PCunicorn: PCunicorn
ScottALot: Scottalot
SmileMan: _Smile_Man_xD
voyagerfan99: voyfan99
wolfeking: wolfeking99

*Steam Usernames:*


Aastii: Retify 
Ambushed: ctuAmbushed
Ashleyscopes: Ashleyscopes
awildgoose: awildgoose 
AusLinda: linda1990
bkribbs: bkribbs
bomberboysk: bomberboysk 
Bootup05: Bootup0458
brian: vaultassault 
calibretto: calibretto310
claptoman: sirkillalot09
Crayonmuncher: crayonmuncher
Cyalume: Declaimed
Dazzeer: Bieji
Denther: Denther
Drenlin: Darth_Chewbacca
dropkickmurphys: unpdave
ducis: ducis611 
egon: MrBitz 
ellanky: el_lankyy or catcherintherye19 
Ethan3.14159 : Ethan314159
f.i.t.h.: CubePC19 
flar0n: N3crosis99 
funkysnair: Funkysnair
g4m3rof1337: teh_awesome 
Glliw: emmzeelicious
Hsv_Man: matt_hsv
Irishwhistle: Irishwhistle
itsaferbie: itsaferbie
JareeB: jareeb69
JlCollins005: Sil3nc3d05 
JLuchinski: Bassackwards
jnskyliner34: jnskyliner34
joelmagar: joelmagar
jonnyp11: theparks
just a noob: just_a_noob 
kobaj: Kobaj
kookooshortman55: kookooshortman55 
Kornowski: Kornowski27 
KR33P: sk8_4_l1fe 
linkin: alink2009
mac550: kingalpha
Matthew1990: MatthewCeltic 
mep916: mep916
mihir: mihirkhatwani
mrgcat: mrgcat
Nevakonaza: Nevakonaza
uk80glue: rvapunkrock
Mark4_4: Mark4o4
Matthew1990: MatthewCeltic
matthew.connolly: zZzRAGEzZz
Midnight_fox1: w4rl0ck7
mikeb2817: mikeb2817
m0nk3ys1ms: monkeysims
NyxCharon: NyxCharon
PabloTek: pparkin
PCunicorn: PCunicorn
Punk: mountainbenji
ramodkk: ramodkk
Raz3rD: CroszHair
redbull{wings}: Jordash5432 
Rit: ritalin316
salman: salmankhalid123
salvage-this: OhHamburgers
Teamhex: teamhex or nokillz 
theasian100: All_mighty_dumbass 
tknick90: Le7halx 
twist86: 86Twist 
scout: TheScOuT4
ScottAlot: ScottyCatman
SmileMan: robas150
Troncoso: Ntroncoso01
Vizy93: Vizy93
Voyagerfan99: anderson010
vroom_skies: Blackjack86
Whitebird: Wh1tebird
Wolfeking: kingchristophera
WRXGuy1: Walks on Legos

*XFire Usernames:*

Aastii: Retify
Ankur: ajemfader
dropkickmurphys: Poultrygeist
Hsv_Man: mattamillion
JareeB: XxJareeBxX
JlCollins005: Sil3nc3d05
Heku: davyclay
kobaj: Kobaj
matthew.connolly: WickedSeraph
m0nk3ys1ms: m0nk3ys1ms
ramodkk: ramodkk


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Can you add my origin name please, same as steam, mikeb2817


----------



## voyagerfan99

My origin is voyfan99


----------



## linkin

Steam: alink2009
GFWL: LinkinMcOwnage
Origin/BF3: LinkinMcOwnage93


----------



## Geoff

Yay, I'm first!


----------



## kobaj

Couple of errors.

In the steam list, you have this written:
kobaj: Kobaj Xfire: Kobaj_g

should be 
steam: Kobaj: Kobaj_g

and for xfire
xfire: Kobaj: Kobaj

and then in steam list again, you have this written
redbull{wings}:

should be
steam: redbull{wings}: Jordash5432


----------



## Aastii

Added everyone and fixed the errors, thanks kobaj for pointing them out


----------



## jonnyp11

i think my steam is theparks, that's the name i log-in with, then it shows up as jonnyp11


----------



## Ramodkk

my steam name is *ramodkk*


----------



## M1kkelZR

My xfire is *michaeldr0id*
dunno if anyone cares but my PSN is *NameIsMichael*

dunno if you figured ouut but my name is michael


----------



## Ankur

Thanks for the update thread
My Origin is *emfader*
Xfire is : *ajemfader*


----------



## Geoff

Please change mine from [-0MEGA-]: Geoff5093 to WRXGuy1: WRXGuy1


----------



## itsaferbie

My steam name is, itsaferbie


----------



## M1kkelZR

finally got steam  no games yet just got it for the future when i have my pc built and have MW3 xd

so its CroszHair


----------



## claptonman

Origin: JTNO
Steam: sirkillalot09 (I was young...)

BF3, MW2, Black ops, team fortress 2, crysis 2 is what I play on those.


----------



## Aastii

Updated



WRXGuy1 said:


> Please change mine from [-0MEGA-]: Geoff5093 to WRXGuy1: WRXGuy1



What am I changing, Steam, Xfire or Origin?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yay, I'm first!



Hey you changed your name 

Can you add me to the steam list please: crayonmuncher

Also does anyone know how long it takes steam to respond to duplicate cd key support queries?


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Call of duty Black ops online is: Babygoat1995


----------



## Aastii

slipx44 said:


> Call of duty Black ops online is: Babygoat1995



What is your Steam name, that is what is used for Black Ops. By your name I mean the name you use to log in, that is what you use to add someone as a friend

This is for PC and it is for Steam, Xfire or Origin. You said previously that you played on PS3. If that is the case here, then post your PSN in the correct thread for consoles which can be found here:

http://www.computerforum.com/205748-console-gaming-communities-usernames.html


----------



## Ramodkk

Can you fix my Steam username?

It says
*Ramomar: ramodkk
ramodkk: Ramomar*

It should say
*ramodkk: ramodkk*

Thanks!


----------



## Aastii

Sorted


----------



## wolfeking

steam: kingchristophera
origin: wolfeking99


----------



## itsaferbie

Aastii said:


> mac550: kingalpha
> *Matthew1990: MatthewCeltic *
> mep916: mep916
> Nevakonaza: Nevakonaza
> uk80glue: rvapunkrock
> Mark4_4: Mark4o4
> *Matthew1990: MatthewCeltic*
> matthew.connolly: zZzRAGEzZz



Just thought I'd point this out.
There's two Matthew1990s on the steam list.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Steam, Desura, pretty much everything:

lucasbytegenius


----------



## Gun

Steam: S3AnD3


----------



## AntimatterAsh

my steam is ashleyscopes


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Steam- karlvild1


----------



## mtb211

My orgin is conmbo2
Steam is melanieseiler 
ps3 conmbo2


thx


----------



## mrgcat

Origin: NIGHTSAFORAXX
Steam: mrgcat


----------



## Ramodkk

You can delete the *Ramomar* entry, I'm *ramodkk* again, been for a while


----------



## Virssagòn

Look my signature


----------



## christofudge

Hi  my steam name is Faceles_ninja

Just thought I'd put this out there guys!


----------



## WeatherMan

Could you please update my Steam ID to Bootup0458


----------



## Virssagòn

Steam: robas150
Origin: _Smile_Man_xD
plz update the list


----------



## mihir

Steam: mihirkhatwani


----------



## byteninja2

Steam ID: byteninja2
PSN: byteninja1


----------



## AntimatterAsh

> EclipticShell: Ashleyscopes


Please can this be updated to AshleyScopes pending a username change.


----------



## Aastii

sorted


----------



## Life

Steam: bent73


----------



## Geoff

Steam: geoff5093

I believe, lol


----------



## Aastii

All up to date now :good:


----------



## Life

My name isn't up??


----------



## Aastii

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> My name isn't up??



Yea, it is. Alphabetical order for each list:

A-Z
Numbers
Symbols


----------



## Life

Steam name is: toentertainamoronclickhere


----------



## Aastii

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Steam name is: toentertainamoronclickhere



That is your display name or the one you use to log in?


----------



## Life

Aastii said:


> That is your display name or the one you use to log in?



display name. The one everyone see's i think. ask mikeb what he used when he friend ed me.


----------



## mtb211

you did not add me


----------



## mtb211

mtb211 said:


> My orgin is conmbo2
> Steam is melanieseiler
> 
> 
> 
> thx



I mixed up two threads, those are my users


----------



## Aastii

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> display name. The one everyone see's i think. ask mikeb what he used when he friend ed me.



It is whatever name you use to log in that is added to the list as it can be used to directly add people, so it is correct


----------



## crazychris4124

add my usernames 

steam: the white lex steele
origin: crazychris4124


----------



## paul1145

add me please..

steam: skywalker
origin: paul614475


----------



## Geoff

paul1145 said:


> add me please..
> 
> steam: skywalker
> origin: paul614475


Who are you?


----------



## Justin

WRXGuy1 said:


> Who are you?



Who, who, who, who?


----------



## paul1145

I don't know what to say, just ignore my message.


----------



## PCunicorn

PCunicorn
That one is for Steam and Origin. Just a rename of my old Steam account, you can delete my old byteninja2 account on the OP now.


----------



## Cyalume

Steam ID: Declaimed.

I totally went crazy during the Steam Summer Sale, so I've got a huge backlog at the moment!


----------



## Geoff

Are you still updating the OP?  My Steam name changed to *Walks on Legos*


----------



## Darren

Denther on Steam for me. I'm on pretty much all the time if I'm not at school or work.


----------



## linkin

Nigel Thornberry (or alink2009) for steam


----------



## salvage-this

Steam: OhHamburgers


----------



## ScottALot

Origin: Scottalot


----------



## C4C

Wii: LU104559206

*starts crying because nobody uses the wii anymore*


----------



## Darren

What's a wii?


----------



## C4C

Denther said:


> What's a wii?



My point exactly..


----------



## PCunicorn

This is for PC only anyways. Not that its updated.


----------



## Aastii

There were no updates to do until scottalot put his on there two days ago. My most sincere apologies if two days for a single name to be updated is too long for you, I know that scottalot's origin name meant a lot to you


----------



## PCunicorn

My name was never added and I posted it 6 months ago. I thought it just wasn't updated anymore, but I guess maybe you just missed mine.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Steam: ninjabubbles3 

Don't do much on it tho


----------



## Geoff

Now that I've been playing more and more CSGO, I need some new people to play with!

Add me on Steam: geoff5093 (It will show up as Walks on Legos)


----------



## Paul Revere

Steam: the Kraken ARMA3, Sniper Elite 2,3,4 
Origin: Ragnarok-5432
Uplay: Black6p


----------



## Agent Smith

Once I install BF3 again I'll update my name. Been a while since I played it. I mostly go by Gh0stplayer.


----------



## Calin

Steam: calinxrocker (will show up as Calin)
Origin: Calinusx (much more active here beccause of BF1)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Is @Aastii still updating this thread?

Steam: lkhrs
Origin: CactalAgony

Just bought BF1 and Titanfall 2, so add me!


----------

